# Waterproofing louis vuitton vachetta leather



## Sharmeen

Hey tpf friends,
How are you?

I have a question, what product would you recommend to use on LV vachetta to protect it from the rain and snow? 

I heard that silver premium waterproof spray is good? Has anyone used it before? 

Thank you for your help in advance


----------



## twin-fun

Sharmeen said:


> Hey tpf friends,
> How are you?
> 
> I have a question, what product would you recommend to use on LV vachetta to protect it from the rain and snow?
> 
> I heard that silver premium waterproof spray is good? Has anyone used it before?
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance



There is a huge sticky with sub threads in the Louis Vuitton forum where this question is discussed. Check it out here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/cleaning-protecting-your-lv-faqs-184335.html


----------



## Sharmeen

twin-fun said:
			
		

> There is a huge sticky with sub threads in the Louis Vuitton forum where this question is discussed. Check it out here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/cleaning-protecting-your-lv-faqs-184335.html



Aw thank you


----------



## plastic-fish

Sharmeen said:


> Hey tpf friends,
> How are you?
> 
> I have a question, what product would you recommend to use on LV vachetta to protect it from the rain and snow?
> 
> I heard that silver premium waterproof spray is good? Has anyone used it before?
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance



Hi there.  I'd like to add one other option that I've used with great results.  I got the tip from the Hermes forum and use Obenaufs Heavy Duty on all new LV vachetta.  It's amazing stuff!  I bought a Kusama Papp, protected the straps and 'ribs' of vache with two coats of Obenaufs, got caught in a snow storm and not a spot.  I saw wet spots where the snow melted but when dry, you'd never know it came in contact with snow.  As with any product, test a small area first and wait 24 hours.  First time I applied O, the vache got dark and wet looking, I nearly fainted but when it dried, looked as though nothing was applied and coming in contact with rain or snow no longer freaks me out.  Just another option from one who has used it.  Good luck


----------



## klinket468

would this work on LV Artsy handles to prevent wet spots without darkening?


----------



## Elliespurse

klinket468 said:


> would this work on LV Artsy handles to prevent wet spots without darkening?



Hi, I've used Obenaufs Heavy Duty a lot on my LV vachetta leather (Artsy handle is vachetta) and it's great for keeping the leather moisturized for a long time. It's not the best for preventing water spots on new vachetta though. I would recommend a spray, for example Collonil sold in Mulberry stores.

Also see the many threads in the LV FAQ here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/


----------



## klinket468

Thanks for the info.  I will order that spray and use on my LV Artsy handles before I start using it


----------



## cbrandolino

I used Apple Garde and it works like a charm. The only caveat - which I personally like - is that it takes longer to "Patina" after treating.


----------



## cheidel

I use Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent, and yes it works!!  No water spots after being caught in the rain a few times.  I also like that it slows the patina process, love the like new vachetta!  Just cleaned my speedy handles and sprayed with Apple Guard after, and after 4 months of frequent use, they still look like new.


----------



## cheidel

cbrandolino said:


> i used apple garde and it works like a charm. The only caveat - which i personally like - is that it takes longer to "patina" after treating.


+1


----------



## Msbuffy100

plastic-fish said:


> Hi there.  I'd like to add one other option that I've used with great results.  I got the tip from the Hermes forum and use Obenaufs Heavy Duty on all new LV vachetta.  It's amazing stuff!  I bought a Kusama Papp, protected the straps and 'ribs' of vache with two coats of Obenaufs, got caught in a snow storm and not a spot.  I saw wet spots where the snow melted but when dry, you'd never know it came in contact with snow.  As with any product, test a small area first and wait 24 hours.  First time I applied O, the vache got dark and wet looking, I nearly fainted but when it dried, looked as though nothing was applied and coming in contact with rain or snow no longer freaks me out.  Just another option from one who has used it.  Good luck


I have used this product multiple times too.  It works perfectly.   I put it on a brand new Eva strap 2 years ago and it still looks brand new.  Also my Galliera and poppincourt haut too.   I couldn't be happier with this product.   I personally like the tan of the patina.


----------



## LenaWong

cheidel said:


> I use Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent, and yes it works!!  No water spots after being caught in the rain a few times.  I also like that it slows the patina process, love the like new vachetta!  Just cleaned my speedy handles and sprayed with Apple Guard after, and after 4 months of frequent use, they still look like new.



Hi! Do you apply apple garde leather care(conditioner) before spray the Rain and Stain Repellent? How is your bag now, how long you spray it on the bag? I was still confuse whether treat the bag or just do nothing on it...thanks.


----------



## pinkkitten74

Someone said coconut oil


----------



## Aprilshack

cheidel said:


> I use Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent, and yes it works!!  No water spots after being caught in the rain a few times.  I also like that it slows the patina process, love the like new vachetta!  Just cleaned my speedy handles and sprayed with Apple Guard after, and after 4 months of frequent use, they still look like new.



Would this still work on a pre loved bag that has the patina process? If so, where else on the bag can it be used? Is there anything special i should buy to clean the outside of the bag?


----------



## KimberCB

cheidel said:


> I use Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent, and yes it works!!  No water spots after being caught in the rain a few times.  I also like that it slows the patina process, love the like new vachetta!  Just cleaned my speedy handles and sprayed with Apple Guard after, and after 4 months of frequent use, they still look like new.


What did you use to clean it?


----------

